# Грыжи в ПКОП, беспокоит поясница и ноги



## Екатерина90 (11 Май 2017)

Здравствуйте врачи и участники форума!
Меня зовут Катя, мне 27 лет.
     Меня беспокоят тянущие боли в спине при нахождении в статическом положении - тяжело долго стоять или сидеть, сидеть неприятнее.Если приходится долго сидеть - появляется жжение в ногах, преимущественно по боковой поверхности чуть выше и чуть ниже колен и недавно появилось ощущение как-будто стягивает икроножные мышцы, и будто в правую икроножную тыкают тупой спицей, иногда могу охарактеризовать эти неприятные ощущения как - наждак засунули под кожу и он ее царапает изнутри. При поднятии прямых ног из положения лёжа - боли по задней стороне ног не чувствую.Бывает жжение  по передней поверхности бедра, когда сижу, но редко.
     В общем тянет и жжет поясницу, верх ягодиц и ноги.
     Работа у меня за компьютером - полчаса сижу, полчаса стою - и так весь рабочий день.Стараюсь почаще ходить по офису.
    Онемения, слабости в ногах не бывает, прострелов в пояснице и в ногах не бывало. На пятках и носках хожу без проблем.Двигаюсь в принципе без ограничений, но соблюдаю правильную технику движений при проблемах с поясницей - наклоняюсь за счет приседания, а не за счет сгибания поясницы и т.д. поэтому боли от движений у меня нет.
    Есть МРТ от марта 2016г. Снимки прилагаю.
Прошлым летом лечилась в стационаре - на тот момент беспокоила тянущая боль в правой части поясницы и с боку правой ноги в районе колена.
Результата от лечения не ощутила. В лечение входили системы с сосудосужающими препаратам, миорелаксанты,физиотерапия, лфк.
Продолжила заниматься лфк после выписки и занимаюсь до сих пор. От курса массажа спины осенью стало лучше, но через время опять симптомы вернулись. НПВС не особо действуют на эти жгучие ощущения. Пробовала пропивать их  мазала поясницу, а потом отдельно и места под коленям вольтареном - действия этих препаратов не ощутила. Лежу на аппликаторе Ляпко - с ним отвлекаюсь от жжения, но эффект ненадолго.
    После лечения в стационаре по осени обратилась повторно к лечащему врачу в стационар - жаловалась на жжение. Она меня осмотрела - сказала, что это у меня процесс восстановления так проходит, что корешковой симптоматики нет, чтобы я продолжала лфк, массаж, больше двигалась, но раз мне очень мешает жжение - на тот момент было немного жжения и в паху, но с осени там все спокойно) выписала антидепрессанты. Я их пить не стала. Врач также порекомендовала мне обратиться к остеопату. Я обратилась - он невролог практикующий и  остеопат. Он сказал, что у меня сколиоз есть, учел мои жалобы. Он применял ко мне остеопатические приёмы и делали несколько раз ПИР. Особых изменений в своём состоянии я не ощутила.
    Уважаемые врачи форума, подскажите, пж-та, что мне сделать чтобы помочь себе?
Отчего вышеописанные симптомы у меня?
Может быть такую симптоматику дает не поясница, ни грыжи?
Может быть какие-то анализы мне посоветуете сдать в диагностических целях?
Есть ли смысл сделать сейчас новое МРТ?

               

               

             

               

еще снимки


----------



## La murr (11 Май 2017)

@Екатерина90, Катя, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют - *врачи форума*


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (11 Май 2017)

Вам желательно обратиться к мануальному терапевту, владеющему мышечными техниками. 
Можно повторить МРТ ПОП. Но можно ограничиться рентгенографией ПОП с функциональными пробами.


----------



## AIR (11 Май 2017)

Екатерина90 написал(а):


> Уважаемые врачи форума, подскажите, пж-та, что мне сделать чтобы помочь себе?


Сделать,  что рекомендует доктор Воротынцев. ..  Обратиться к мануальному терапевту, который умеет диагностировать мышечно-связочные нарушения и работать с ними.. может быть, для начала даже  без дополнительных обследований..


Екатерина90 написал(а):


> Отчего вышеописанные симптомы у меня?


От сдавливания-натяжения нервных веточек. .


Екатерина90 написал(а):


> Может быть такую симптоматику дает не поясница, ни грыжи?


Может.... Мышечно-тонические нарушения. .


Екатерина90 написал(а):


> Может быть какие-то анализы мне посоветуете сдать в диагностических целях?
> Есть ли смысл сделать сейчас новое МРТ?


Написано выше..
Имеются мышечно-тонические нарушения на поясничном уровне. .


Екатерина90 написал(а):


> Работа у меня за компьютером - полчаса сижу, полчаса стою - и так весь рабочий день


Это несколько усугубляет проблему..


Екатерина90 написал(а):


> соблюдаю правильную технику движений при проблемах с поясницей - наклоняюсь за счет приседания, а не за счет сгибания поясницы и т.д. поэтому боли от движений у меня нет.


Боли нет, а тонические и застойные нарушения  усиливаются..


Екатерина90 написал(а):


> Врач также порекомендовала мне обратиться к остеопату. Я обратилась - он невролог практикующий и остеопат.


Остеопат, в данном случае, это типа хобби..


----------



## Екатерина90 (11 Май 2017)

Андрей Иосифович, а от чего происходит сдавливание и натяжение нервных веточек?
Спасибо всем за ответы)


----------



## AIR (11 Май 2017)

Екатерина90 написал(а):


> Андрей Иосифович, а от чего происходит сдавливание и натяжение нервных веточек?


Например если сужается канал, в котором нерв проходит и значительно уменьшается его подвижность в этом канале..


----------



## Екатерина90 (8 Окт 2017)

@Доктор Ступин , добрый день!я отправила Вам письмо на почту sfp05@ mail.ru вчера 07.10.2017 в 21.23.
Ответьте на него,пж-та, или на тот же адрес или сюда.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Окт 2017)

Екатерина90 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин , добрый день!я отправила Вам письмо на почту sfp05@ mail.ru вчера 07.10.2017 в 21.23.
> Ответьте на него,пж-та, или на тот же адрес или сюда.


Ответил. Посмотрим.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Окт 2017)

> ...выписала антидепрессанты. Я их пить не стала. ...


А почему? Боль больше трех месяцев-хроническая, корешковой симптоматики нет, явные признаки нейропатии-прием препаратов вполне показан.


> ...системы с сосудосужающими препаратам...?


Расширяющими, наверное.

МРТ, полтора года назад. Хотя корешковой симптоматики нет, но иногда надо делать контрольное МРТ не по показаниям боли, а по показаниям подтверждения отсутствия причин для боли.


> ...Может быть такую симптоматику дает не поясница, ни грыжи?...


Почитайте про нейропатические боли.


----------



## Екатерина90 (9 Окт 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Ответил. Посмотрим.


Спасибо. Сделаю.


----------

